# How Aptera's Electric Car Works



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The Mk-0 proof-of-concept model has a drag coefficient of 0.11, which, while higher than initially desired, gets about 230 miles per gallon at 55 miles per hour on a fully charged battery. 

More...


----------

